# Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products.



## M1L3 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi all. After 3 blazing summers in Arizona (never mind the spring and fall too...







) the coolant level in my '01 GTI VR6 is approaching the min level. I wanted to know if you guys and girls have had any experiences replenishing it with off-the-shelf products (ie Valvoline, Prestone) that seem to be similar to VW's G12.
From what I've read, both manufacturers make compatible products, but I'm not sure if 'topping off' with them will have a negative effect similar to mixing it with other types of non-OAT coolant, or it will be ok as long as the products are 'compatible'.
Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

DO NOT MIX NON-VW COOLANT WITH VW COOLANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You will kill the motor, plane and simple.
Go to the Champman, Camelback, or North Scottsdale VW dealers and buy the correct stuff.
Come on over to here and have fun!! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=93


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (M1L3)*

For emergency top-off, use water, preferably distilled.
Generally, stay with G12 coolant (mixed with water in the proper ratio) in VWs that already have G12 coolant in them. Mixing is not a good idea.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (M1L3)*

I may be going against the grain here but... 
The G12 is similar to the "Dexcool" stuff? You should be safe with dexcool equiv products. 
This is unlike the older G11 coolant that was special to VW and others. 
But yes, NEVER mix the newer G12/dexcool (red/orange) stuff with the older prestone or G11 (yellow-green/blue) stuff! It will sort of turn to jello...


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (tantalus)*

G12 is not the same as Dexcool, although the color may be superficially similar. But note that the new G12 is purple, rather than red / pink.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Again

_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_DO NOT MIX NON-VW COOLANT WITH VW COOLANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I called the techline on this some time back...
He's right, you cannot mix brands. VW with VW only... However, if you have drained the stuff, you can put any brand *EXCEPT* GM, as in Dexcool. It can be Dexcool compatible (IE any brand), but it cannot be DEXCOOL...
---For other VW folks--- If you currently have the blue, you can upgrade to the G12 (redy-pink), but you have to flush it *Completely*. If you do not, the two will turn to a gel, and it will cause the engine to overheat. The same goes for your coolant choices, you can use ANY brand, BUT GM...
---If you have green coolant--- in your car, get it out! It does not belong in there! It will cause damage by eating the water outlets and/or the headgasket...
Distilled water is not necessary on any VW EXCEPT the Vanagon, however it is a very good idea, as the fewer particulates of matter in the water, the lower incidence of damage by corrosion. Also, the coolant will last longer with distilled water. Particulates cause 'fallout' of the good chemicals in the coolant over time...
Hope that helps,
David


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Thank you for your research!!


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (eurowner)*

For the little bit you need, just use distilled water. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

You are welcome sir...


----------



## smiththers2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fahrvegnugen)*

i have had my 91 passat since april and its been leaking coolant all summer. when i got it, it had green coolant in it. since then ive done nothing but add water. water comes out the exaust all the time. my understanding is that it has a head leak, but no water getting into the oil. has anyone else dealt with this before?


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (smiththers2)*

Yep...
Headgasket is bad. It will need replacing. This car is not safe to drive on long trips, overheating will be more and more likely... If you drive it, drive with an eye on the temp guage or you will have more to pay for than the headgasket...








David


----------



## smiththers2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fahrvegnugen)*

oh trust me my eyes never leave that gauge, however it has never had a problem with over heating unless the cooling fans dont come on.... its very interesting.... i love the 16v......


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_G12 is not the same as Dexcool, although the color may be superficially similar. But note that the new G12 is purple, rather than red / pink.


Can the newer purple G12 be mixed with the red/pink G12? 
Why was the color changed? Does it have different ingredients?








....or did VW just want to switch from strawberry flavored to grape flavored?








please advise


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (JimmyD)*

Yes, those two can be mixed. ZVW-237-G12 (pink), superceeds to the G-012-A8F-A4 (purple). The two can be mixed with no problems...
TSB C-19-02-01
David


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (fahrvegnugen)*

Since San Diego County tap water is extremely hard, I would not consider putting it in the windshield washer reservoir, let alone the battery or engine coolant system! 
I have a 2001 Passat with the pink stuff, which I still cannot believe is truly "lifetime." (I generally keep my cars 15-20 years.) Of course, water pumps and hoses are not lifetime, and I would put in new coolant when replacing them, but I am seriously considering replacing the coolant every 5 years, as well. Other thoughts on this?
We need a poll: How often, if ever, do you change or plan to change your pink coolant?


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Replenishing G12 coolant with off-the-shelf products. (John_E)*

Hmm, I myself would keep an eye on it. If it looks okay at 3 years, I would do no more than 4... With distilled water...
BTW, if you are looking for a true lifetime coolant, look into Evans Coolant... 
Look here...
http://evanscooling.com
The site is a bit difficult to navigate, and they do have a product that you can install without modifying the cooling system at all... BUT, you should consult with them first about it, as the coolant temperature is actually higher (and yes, in this case it is actually a good thing) and that may confuse your EFI computer. I have run the stuff for nearly two years and love it, as I am getting more power and higher fuel economy than with normal coolant. Read the site if you doubt me, and look for the article that Techtonics wrote almost ten years ago...
HTH
David


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_DO NOT MIX NON-VW COOLANT WITH VW COOLANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All my VWs coolants has always been the green stuff....never any problems...


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Volkswagenut)*

Wait a while...
Every A3 car that calls needing a water outlet has green coolant in it... Also, about 2 out of 3 of those cars that need a head gasket have the green in it... Besides, this is VWs recommendation. And you do not have to buy stuff from them to get safe coolant...
To each his own...
David


----------



## batt1964 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (fahrvegnugen)*

Message received on not mixing coolants.
Here's my dilmna: my mechanic ( a "VW specialist" nontheless







) topped off my reservoir with PEAK glycol based/phosphate free coolant - red stuff just like the G12 in there.
Should I flush my system?


----------



## jetta_rob (Aug 15, 2012)

So I have senerio... My coolant level dropped completely... (reservoir empty) so I basically had none I'm my car... My mechanic (who I'm not going to now) did not flush but put the standard orange in it... Am I okay since it was basically empty? (before I brought it to him I had refilled with water several times) or if not what do I need to do... I have been driving it like this for like a week and a half


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

There is still a lot more coolant in the system besides whats in the reservoir. I'd drain and fill with G12.


----------

